# Manualidades con Nicrom



## pandacba (May 11, 2011)

Una forma de hacer, lo que hacian con el torno es con una maquina de perforar, de las que tienen variador de velocidad, en el mandril se sujeta una forma del diametro necesaria y se hace la bobina de nicron del largo desedo luego se separa, esto lo he visto hacer en los lugares donde hacen y venden resistencias de todo tipo.


----------



## Tavo (May 11, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Una forma de hacer, lo que hacian con el torno es con una maquina de perforar, de las que tienen variador de velocidad, en el mandril se sujeta una forma del diametro necesaria y se hace la bobina de nicron del largo desedo luego se separa, esto lo he visto hacer en los lugares donde hacen y venden resistencias de todo tipo.



*Una pregunta:* Se consigue nuevo el alambre de nicrom??
*Otra pregunta:* Cómo se calcula el largo que se necesita, respecto de los vatios que va a soportar? (se entiende mi pregunta?)

Estaría bueno hacer inventos con estas cosas, tengo muchas ideas en la cabeza... (algunas malignas y otras buenas... )

Saludos.


----------



## Josefe17 (May 11, 2011)

Potencia=Voltaje^2/Resistencia => R=V^2/W
Resistencia=Resistividad (ρ; Ωm; propiedad del material del hilo) * longitud del hilo (m) / sección del hilo (m^2) => L= R*S/ρ


----------



## Tomasito (May 12, 2011)

Tavo dijo:


> *Una pregunta:* Se consigue nuevo el alambre de nicrom??
> *Otra pregunta:* Cómo se calcula el largo que se necesita, respecto de los vatios que va a soportar? (se entiende mi pregunta?)
> 
> Estaría bueno hacer inventos con estas cosas, tengo muchas ideas en la cabeza... (algunas malignas y otras buenas... )
> ...



Sí, ferreterías grandes o casas de calefacción/estufas que tengan varios años (20 o 30). Tal vez en algún otro lado.
Nosotros teníamos rollos o bollos tirados por ahí de donaciones/desarmes.
Los calculos, los sacabamos de libros de electrotecnia.



Josefe17 dijo:


> Potencia=Voltaje^2/Resistencia => R=V^2/W
> Resistencia=Resistividad (ρ; Ωm; propiedad del material del hilo) * longitud del hilo (m) / sección del hilo (m^2) => L= R*S/ρ


Sin olvidarse de considerar la variación de la resistencia con la temperatura (ya que va a variar muchíiisimo la temperatura) y calculando la potencia para que el calor llegue a poner al rojo el alambre (para aumentar la radiación infrarroja) pero que no llegue la temperatura al punto de fusión del nicrom .

El coeficiente de temperatura del nicrom es de 0.0004.
Así que tenemos:
- Rtf = resistencia final a la temperatura tf, en ohm
- Rto = resistencia inicial a la temperatura to, en ohm
- α = coeficiente de temperatura
- tf = temperatura final en °C
- to = temperatura inicial en °C

*Rtf = Rto x [1+ α (tf - to)]*

Esta tabla puede venir útil: http://www.hmwire.com/New PDFs/Nichrome_Wire_80.20_60.16_Data_Table.pdf

Si algún moderador quiere separar todo ésto en un tema aparte para acomodar todo mejor, bienvenido sea, es un tema interesante para entrar en detalle .


----------



## Electronec (May 12, 2011)

Tomasito dijo:


> Si algún moderador quiere separar todo esto  en un tema aparte para acomodar todo mejor, bienvenido sea, es un tema interesante para entrar en detalle



Me sumo a la petición.

Saludos.


----------



## pandacba (May 12, 2011)

Otro lugar donde se consisguen son donde venden resistencias industrilales, el niclron viene en forma de alambre y de cinta, alli se consiguen micas, aislantes y todo lo que haga falta, incluso te la construyen a partir de  una muestra o un plano


Me sumo al petitorio de Tomasito


----------



## Tavo (May 12, 2011)

Yo también me sumo al pedido de mover a un nuevo tema esos mensajes... Cacho...... dónde andás??? 

Saludos!


----------



## Cacho (May 12, 2011)

Tavo dijo:


> Cacho...... dónde andás?


Laburando como un enano.



Tavo dijo:


> *Una pregunta:* Se consigue nuevo el alambre de  nicrom?


¿Y ya leíste la wiki?
Dato: Casa Astri.

Saludos


----------



## Miguel J (Jul 12, 2022)

__





						Alambre Redondo Nicromo para resistencia electrica
					

Alambre Redondo Nicromo para resistencias de calentamiento, tipos de elementos calefactores. - Muestras Gratis！




					www.topeintl.com
				



mirad esta tabla...


----------

